# Overheating with Plow



## turk182jbj (Dec 9, 2012)

1988 GMC 3500 110,000 miles Western Plow/Snowdog Spreader

Truck overheats with the plow on. I have run with the blade low and see no change. 
Changed thermostat 190 degree.
Fan clutch does not enguage until temp is around 250 (to hot) 

Going to replace the fan clutch. Any suggestions


----------



## MPM (Sep 1, 2010)

My 04 was doing the exact same thing, I replaced the fan clutch and never did it again!


----------



## BuffaloJoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Yep HD fan clutch should do it.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Autozone heavy duty fan clutch. Should be about $75 or so and ought to solve that issue.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

As mentioned, sounds like the fan clutch.


----------



## turk182jbj (Dec 9, 2012)

Replace the fan clutch today. Now temp running about 200 210 much better the 250. Now to get the OEM auxiliary fan running should be good. Thanks for the input Any ideas where the relay is for the aux fan ? I getting ready to wire to a toggle switch


----------



## pavwa (Dec 7, 2009)

I replaced my fan clutch last winter and it helped a little, went out this morn for the first time this season with the plow on and it heated up to about 230 235 degrees, I have tried all the blade angles, heat blasting. It all helps a little but not enough to cool it to 210 or close....Is this a common temp even with a hd fan clutch? I havnt got any hotter than 235ish ( yet).... But hate to have to stare at the gauge worried all the time. Any help would be appreciated......and sorry to interrupt this thread but didnt see a reason to start a complete new one..


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

what fan clutch did you use? What year truck? Have you flushed the system or changed the thermostat? when it heats up does dropping the plow let it cool down? If dropping the plow allows it to cool down its probably the fan clutch.


----------



## pavwa (Dec 7, 2009)

its a 2004 2500 chevy, I know its a common prob that the fan clutch needs to be upgraded so I used napas severe duty clutch, it helps but dosnt completely solve the warm up... I parked the truck to getout and I heard the fan kick on and the temp dropped to 210, but while driving ( once and a while) it'll heat up to about 230ish.....


----------



## pavwa (Dec 7, 2009)

I have not flushed the coolant or changed the thermostat yet, I hate throwing parts at a prob unless 100% needed....When I drop the blade it didnt seem to help to much today, last season it seems like I found the sweet spot with the blade and it wouldnd heat up that often...$85 clutch better not be going out already. only 1yr old


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

how many miles are on it. mine just hit 100k and the water pump went bad. from what i have read on the 6.0 the water pumps are known to start giving trouble around that mileage. i put a new fan clutch on mine last year but i spent the extra and used an oem with a lower setting for it to come on earlier.i have had mine on in 40 degree weather and it runs the same temperature. its really sounding like it could be more than just one thing but it sounds so much like a fan clutch.


----------



## pavwa (Dec 7, 2009)

its got 99,000 on it.....maybe ill try replacing the thermostat if it keeps heating up, then if that doesn't work maybe do the water pump.....hate to think its the fan clutch again but ill test it as soon as i can...Thanks.


----------



## plowin207 (Jan 21, 2010)

not trying to hijack the thread but my 03 1500hd is overheating too just wondering if this is the heavy duty fan clutch I nedd
Torqflo/Fan Clutch
For your 2003 Chevrolet Truck Silverado 1500HD 4WD 6.0L SFI 8cyl
Price: $56.99 


Part Number: 922116 AVAILABILITY:STORE PICK UP SPECIAL ORDERNormally stocked at your local store.SHIP TO HOMEAVAILABLEShips within 2 business days.
ADD TO CART
Eligible for FREE 2-Day Shipping 
learn more | sign in Features & Benefits.Features & Benefits

TorqFlo fan clutches are designed and tested to demanding standards ensuring our product meets the requirements of the original equipment product it replaces. Precision fan speed control delivers maximum powertrain cooling performance while improving fuel economy.
•Original equipment fit, form, and function
•Designed and manufactured in a ISO/QS 9000 quality certified facility
•Backed by an industry leading engineering and production team
•Detailed installation instructions provided and 1-800 technical support available
Part Number: 922116 
Weight: 4.5 lbs 
Warranty: Limited Lifetime 
Notes: Reverse rotationSevere duty thermal. Thread on type. Loosen fan clutch counter-clockwise for removal. Requires 36 mm wrench (or adjustable crescent wrench). 
Duty Rating: Severe 
Fan Rotation: Counterclockwise 
Item Grade: OEM Standard Part 
Material: Aluminum 
Product Condition: New 
Thermal/Non-Thermal: Thermal 
Shipping Information: Overnight and Two Day shipping are not available for PO Box, APO/FPO/DPO or US Territory addresses.


----------



## pavwa (Dec 7, 2009)

Thats pretty much the same as what I used but just got mine from napa....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

pavwa;1543262 said:


> its got 99,000 on it.....maybe ill try replacing the thermostat if it keeps heating up, then if that doesn't work maybe do the water pump.....hate to think its the fan clutch again but ill test it as soon as i can...Thanks.


i would say water pump, and t-stat WITH a cooling flush even with removing the degas bottle and cleaning the garbage outta it. i have done 3 of ous 6.0s at work, all had crud in them. youd never know that stuff was in the system at all. pull the lower hose and flushed it for 1/2 hour. 
when was the last time you blew out the rad??? they get packed with crap fast!!!


----------



## ProGradeSnw&Ice (Dec 12, 2011)

I had the same problem before on my '05 GMC 2500HD and went to O'reilly's and picked up this:

Hayden - Fan Clutch 

Part Number: 2986

Line: HDN
limited lifetime warranty 
• UPC: 36752029860 
•Severe Duty Thermal
•Reverse Rotation
•Includes Heavy Duty Tow Package
•With Air Conditioning

At the same time I flushed coolant and replaced both radiator hoses as well as thermostat. Made a huge difference, test drove it the following day when it was 60+ degrees out with plow on. No problem what so ever. Occassionally it will still creep up to the 230 range, especially if I take the highway or turn the truck off and on.

I have also noticed this only happens now when the transmission is getting close to 200 degree mark. Wondering if that could have anything to do with it. My plan is to install an electric fan on trans cooler and go from there. Ought to have one in my opinion anyway w/ tow package, but especially w/ a plow.

I had also considered upgrading to a cooler thermostat, but was told by others on that truck to keep it OEM. It's frusterating to say the least, I will say that. :realmad:


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Try installing a deflector on the plow. This way air flow comes into the radiator rather than being pushed over the hood by the plow.
Sounds silly but I have done this one several trucks that ran hot and it solved the problem everytime


----------



## daman (Dec 26, 2012)

plowking35;1545550 said:


> Try installing a deflector on the plow. This way air flow comes into the radiator rather than being pushed over the hood by the plow.
> Sounds silly but I have done this one several trucks that ran hot and it solved the problem everytime


^^ yes this does work just did this today on mine, tired of 220+ temps now runs around 200-205ish.


----------



## Dodge DeBoulet (Nov 11, 2012)

daman;1548354 said:


> ^^ yes this does work just did this today on mine, tired of 220+ temps now runs around 200-205ish.


Did you install the deflector on the blade itself or on the tower/light assembly? I have a Boss 9.2 Power V and am looking for ideas. Seems like I could attach something to the bottom of the tube that the lights are mounted on; this would route air right into the radiator. I think I'd otherwise need to install 2 deflectors (since I have 2 blades).


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes you would dodge,,,,i wouldn't put anything on the tower,that will deff clog up your rad with snow faster


----------



## daman (Dec 26, 2012)

Dodge DeBoulet;1548682 said:


> Did you install the deflector on the blade itself or on the tower/light assembly? I have a Boss 9.2 Power V and am looking for ideas. Seems like I could attach something to the bottom of the tube that the lights are mounted on; this would route air right into the radiator. I think I'd otherwise need to install 2 deflectors (since I have 2 blades).


Yes on the blade itself.


----------

